# Acrylic tank?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

where can you Acrylic tanks?
nothing fancy, just standard 180 (6x2x2)

thanks


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

seen on kiijiji I believe ...... a new standard glass 6x2x2 $699

anywhere acylic will be 2x that price at least


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

flagtail said:


> seen on kiijiji I believe ...... a new standard glass 6x2x2 $699
> 
> anywhere acylic will be 2x that price at least


is that the one from windsor?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

azotemia said:


> is that the one from windsor?


sorry...juist looked it's $799....


----------

